# AURORA Phone Conversation



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I called the number listed on the website and spoke with the folks at AURORA. They were just on the phone with Monogram and Revell trying to retrieve a mold. I asked if this was "the real deal" and if indeed they were coming back. He said "yes". NO joke! No trick! They are going to try and make it work! I told him I wished him all the success in the world! Thank GOD for just the chance these men are going to try and do this thing! Imagine having, once again, a REAL AURORA kit! Yeah, boy! Can't wait! T.U.C.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Still smell a dead fish, sorry, I will believe it when I see them in the store.Are we going to see more resin busts like the last time?

buzz


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry, i can't believe monogram would ever let go of any of their remaining original aurora molds from their inventory. I hate being so negative regarding this subject, and hope i am wrong but....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

They may be trying to get monogram to make a few kits for them using the original molds. That would be the best way to go, as opposed to spending $$$$for new tooling. I've heard that anyone can have kits made if they order something like 10,000 units. Of course getting monogram to locate the molds is the tricky part. Like looking for needles in haystacks from what I hear...Thats how Cinemodels did it, when they released their kits....Otto


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sort of like the final sequence in Raiders of the Lost Arc where they put the Arc in the wharehouse?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Exactly! I dont think monogram even knows what all they have..LOL..I'm sure some of the molds are in Europe to...Otto


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll believe it's for real when I see REAL kits on REAL store shelves.
Revell isn't going to give any tooling back! Trust me on that one!

Dave


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dave should know!

Are we talking about Lapco here or Aurora?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

THRUSH Central said:


> Thank GOD for just the chance these men are going to try and do this thing!


I ain't the least bit religious, but if I were, I don't believe I'd be thanking The Almighty for the return of LAPCO.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...some people don't worship the same God as the rest of us. - joke!


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

You're right.. Hope requires us to risk and sometimes it's just easier to give in to cynicism or allow reality to wear us out...too bad. I will believe in AURORA when I see the kits, BUT, I like being able to dream and hope. T.U.C.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Not saying this is for real or anything, but i remember a while back when everyone was saying no one could make new molds for a kit and how it would cost a million dollars to start a new model company.boy was you guys wrong on that one.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, well we ain't wrong on THIS one, newbie. Rest assured.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Um...if they "own everything 'Aurora'"....then why are they "on the phone with Monogram and Revell trying to retrieve a mold"?

Nuff said.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

A Taylor said:


> Yeah, well we ain't wrong on THIS one, newbie. Reast assured.


Ditto... *BIG DITTO.*

*- *GJS


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

A Taylor said:


> Yeah, well we ain't wrong on THIS one, newbie. Reast assured.


Did not say you was wrong on this one.should just wait and see.NEWBIE...nah i have been building collecting models for 40 years.Seen it all!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1bluegtx said:


> Did not say you was wrong on this one.should just wait and see.NEWBIE...nah i have been building collecting models for 40 years.Seen it all!


 You're new here, being the point. 
Welcome, btw. 

We've seen the inside of this dungeon before, is all we're sayin'.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

He's not a newbie, he's still mint in original box. You old parts-missin', Pactra gloss-encrusted, coming-unglued builtups are just jealous.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

John P said:


> You're new here, being the point.
> Welcome, btw.
> 
> We've seen the inside of this dungeon before, is all we're sayin'.


Actually i have been here quite awhile (7 years)just dont post much.I was here for the "Klaatu barada nikto" incident,The take over from the johnny lightning guys,the mass exit to the clubhouse.Remember those?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

1bluegtx said:


> I was here for the "Klaatu barada nikto" incident


Hoping it's ancient history and no one will mind me asking, that sounds too good to resist: what the heck was THAT about?!?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

It was a major Lock-down of the hobby talk website. It ruffled a lot of feathers - some of whom never returned.

- GJS


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

frankenstyrene said:


> Hoping it's ancient history and no one will mind me asking, that sounds too good to resist: what the heck was THAT about?!?


http://www.tylisaari.com/polar/Events.htm

Jim
(Keeper of the Polarpaedia)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1bluegtx said:


> Actually i have been here quite awhile (7 years)just dont post much.I was here for the "Klaatu barada nikto" incident,The take over from the johnny lightning guys,the mass exit to the clubhouse.Remember those?


 Wow, really? And only 125 posts? Now THAT's lurking!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Wow, really? And only 125 posts? Now THAT's lurking!


He might have lost some in one of the many purges as well.

We all know how that goes.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Aurora phone conversation? Sorry, but that read like an afterthought "APRIL FOOLS" joke.  
As that big morning weather guy on NBC whose name escapes me once said, "them ho-axes is the worst kinds of ho-axes".


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Close These Threads!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The Batman said:


> It was a major Lock-down of the hobby talk website. It ruffled a lot of feathers - some of whom never returned.
> 
> - GJS


Ah YES!!!! Those were the days my friend.....

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Fluke,
These threads are not hurting anybody right now. As long as they remain reasonably civil I'm inclined to let them go for a while longer.

Dave


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Seaview - No joke. Spoke to them myself. It was as it says. Nuff said.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thrush, I'm not doubting you, but I'm very seriously doubting the sincerity of the person you spoke with.
The memories of the Sci Fi Metropolis Jupiter II and the Deboers Seaview are still fresh (and painful).
I'll truly believe it when I see it, OR when a representative of the "Aurora Resergant Company" comes to this forum and addresses our questions personally.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> I'll truly believe it when I see it, OR when a representative of the "Aurora Resergant Company" comes to this forum and addresses our questions personally.
> 'Nuff said.


 
Methinks they're a'scared to. 

To paraphrase The Bard of Avon: _"What's in a name? That which we call LAPCO
by any other name would smell as rancid."_


----------

